
Air pollution is the new tobacco, WHO says - simonebrunozzi
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/27/air-pollution-is-the-new-tobacco-warns-who-head
======
elocinstr8t
This is not surprising. Every day on our commute, we inhale toxic smoke from
vehicles, or manufacturers and other places and we don't even realize that
it's affecting our health. Worse, it'd be too late when we realized it's the
source of our dwindling health.

------
nhkssol
I've looked into purchasing a face mask to filter pollution whilst commuting
to and from work but I feel as though it's not social acceptable to obscure
your face in public. Has anyone else had similar concerns?

